# Cops in Revere, MA



## Trvshwvng (Jul 31, 2014)

Not sure if this thread belongs here so feel free to move it if necessary. We know how police function and yeah they can be real assholes, that's nothing new. Long story short, my girlfriend was assaulted by officers in Revere, MA two nights ago for not giving information about herself. I'm getting their names and personnel #'s today and hopefully can get this straightened out. Just a warning: be careful around this area. I'd hate for this to happen again if it could be prevented.


----------



## Anagor (Jul 31, 2014)

I wish you and your gf good luck and all the best ...


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jul 31, 2014)

Gf? W, lucky dog. Congrats & rough kinda mafia town. Decent beach considering the rest of the options around Boston. Head up to Salem, pretty chill place especially now that school is starting & especially Halloween if you are back around Oct 31


----------



## Trvshwvng (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks guys I doubt internal affairs will do shit but it's the principle of the fact. Whereabouts are ya highwayman?


----------



## Michael Grant (Aug 1, 2014)

2 sides to every story right? Sounds like this could have been easily avoided if your girlfriend just gave them the info they wanted, not trying to fuel the retard fire but that is what seems like happened on the limited info you have provided


----------



## terminal filth (Aug 1, 2014)

Michael Grant said:


> Sounds like this could have been easily avoided if your girlfriend just gave them the info they wanted



This is a very dangerous mentality to have. Just submit and everything will be okay for you? No fucking way. We don't have the full story, true but one thing I do know is that *Massachusetts does not have a "Stop and Identify" statute!*
Further, the overall tone of your post suggests that there is some level of justification in the actions of these police officers. There is NO justification for violent tyranny being reigned down upon the people at the hands of some authority-obsessed megalomaniac.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Aug 2, 2014)

Back in Mass heading to nb with Dave.


----------



## Trvshwvng (Aug 2, 2014)

Michael Grant said:


> 2 sides to every story right? Sounds like this could have been easily avoided if your girlfriend just gave them the info they wanted, not trying to fuel the retard fire but that is what seems like happened on the limited info you have provided


Way to have a defeatist attitude. There is no Stop and Identify statute in Mass (as was mentioned) and she was not being detained according to them. Yes, there are two sides to every story and if you choose the side that allows three cops to throw around a little girl because they're having a bad night, that's not my problem. She demanded respect through making it clear she was aware of her rights and they didn't like it. The only crime committed was by the police themselves. Maybe your mindset is better suited for another board. Look into one for the Department of Justice, they'd like you there.  Anyhow, the point of this thread was to encourage other users to exercise caution in the Revere, MA area. Nothing more. Take the info or leave it.


----------



## Anagor (Aug 2, 2014)

Trvshwvng said:


> Yes, there are two sides to every story


That's true.


Trvshwvng said:


> She demanded respect through making it clear she was aware of her rights and they didn't like it.


Putting myself in your/her shoes ... In case I have nothing to hide I would hand over my ID and so on. Not because I'm submissive or alike. Just to make it easy and be done with it.
Said that, it is absolutely okay (and adorable) to know your rights and fight for them. If she isn't required by law to identify herself, nobody (especially not law inforcement) has the right to harass her about it. I hope you are successful.


----------



## Trvshwvng (Aug 2, 2014)

We were just getting tired of police asking for info due to two previous encounters and had just had enough at that point. Otherwise, we most certainly would've taken the easy route and been on our way


----------



## Anagor (Aug 2, 2014)

Trvshwvng said:


> We were just getting tired of police asking for info due to two previous encounters and had just had enough at that point. Otherwise, we most certainly would've taken the easy route and been on our way


I can perfectly understand that.


----------



## pigpen (Aug 3, 2014)

IA's not going to do shit unless they beat her into a coma or required her to have immediate life saving medical care and even then it's a fat chance the cops would get anything beyond desk duty or a vacation. 

This is just my opinion but if all they wanted to do was run your name, you shoulda just gave them your ID. Getting your name ran is simply a part of the game you're choosing to play. Giving them shit makes you more likely to get searched, taken in on bullshit charges or beat the fuck up. Not to mention it doesn't really diminish or undermine their authority whatsoever. Talking shit to beat cops is not hitting them where it hurts.

Plus I can think of a couple of times i was about to walk until someone else decided to run their fucking mouth and get my ass taken in. don't be that guy. especially not in the commonwealth of Massachusetts, they'll fuck you for as long and as hard as they can.


----------



## Trvshwvng (Aug 3, 2014)

No shit. This was already discussed. Coulda saved yourself a lot of typing there


----------



## pigpen (Aug 3, 2014)

hmmm. what were you hoping to accomplish with this thread then if not to construct a dialogue? To tell people that cops in mass are assholes? Yeah thanks for the tip, bro...

have fun spanging into the abyss, dumbass.


----------



## Trvshwvng (Aug 3, 2014)

I don't usually have probs with Mass cops. Not sure why you're up in arms because you posted before reading but okay.


----------

